# Music



## Dark Blade (Dec 14, 2009)

See i was wondering what all you guys out there like to listen to. Rock? Classic? DEATH METAL? Incidentally has any body here heard Toxic? 

Oh right and this may sound lame but does anybody listen ot the Backstreet Boys?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

Backstreet Boys - Check
Toxic - Check

Yes, and both are fine groups.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 15, 2009)

Boy bands should make a comeback.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 15, 2009)

Metal, good metal though. Like Death Metal, Black Metal, Progressive Metal, etc.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Boy bands should make a comeback.



Yes, the boy bands were better than the crap misguided tweens and teens listen to today.  Quality music but had that wow factor that they would love.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 16, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, I would much rather see boy bands then the shit on nowadays.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 16, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I agree, I would much rather see boy bands then the shit on nowadays.


Ahh, you have shit nowadays in USA too ? seems it's not only in France with TV bigbrother's show to vote for false singers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And they wonder why they are selling less CD .. oh wait ! Piracy of course, not their fault  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ontopic, I'm listening to game/anime's OST and orchestral music (but no classical period like mozart or beth.)


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 16, 2009)

Boy bands were 100% better than the shit we have these days in TV. It's mostly Britney Spears being relived through Miley Cyrus, the real britney spears coming back, Jonas Brothers talking about how they want a real relationship and love you from the bottom of  their hearts but aren't ready to have sex with you because it's not religiously correct, emo kids screaming about how their life sucks and they want to kill themselves while they make millions of dollars off the teenage retards who buy that shit, rap still sucking for the most part, and that's pretty much it.
Well there's also screamo bullshit and metal getting even gayer and more mainstream, oh and 80% of the people you know are now 'hipsters' (but they all just search the internet for obscure bands that sound like shit and say they're good just because).

I think the last good album I've heard was probably Owl City's Ocean Eyes.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Boy bands were 100% better than the shit we have these days in TV. It's mostly Britney Spears being relived through Miley Cyrus, the real britney spears coming back, Jonas Brothers talking about how they want a real relationship and love you from the bottom of  their hearts but aren't ready to have sex with you because it's not religiously correct, emo kids screaming about how their life sucks and they want to kill themselves while they make millions of dollars off the teenage retards who buy that shit, rap still sucking for the most part, and that's pretty much it.
> Well there's also screamo bullshit and metal getting even gayer and more mainstream, oh and 80% of the people you know are now 'hipsters' (but they all just search the internet for obscure bands that sound like shit and say they're good just because).
> 
> I think the last good album I've heard was probably Owl City's Ocean Eyes.


I agreed with everything you said up until "I think the last good album I've heard was probably Owl City's Ocean Eyes." I really hope you are kidding. You bust on all this stuff and how its awful and just them making money and stuff and then you comment on how you like Owl City.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 17, 2009)

I like most music that isn't about stupid shit.

Owl City is actually pretty decent. I don't exclusively like hipster trash, but it's a pretty good album, decently upbeat, and he actually has a voice I can hear over the music and decipher what he's saying.

I by no means listen to any genre exclusively at all, I actually prefer Country to most stuff these days, but I do find some bands in most genres that are good (I like Agalloch despite being metal).

Unless of course you meant there's supposed to be something wrong with that album besides the genre.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 17, 2009)

Music these days sucks, grunge is awesome.
Alice In Chains


----------



## Megane (Dec 17, 2009)

driverzx said:
			
		

> Music these days sucks, grunge is awesome.
> Alice In Chains


don't buy grunge man it's like the most depressive and juck crap ever with man that get to kill themself dude.. i mean yay but it's silly


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 18, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> I like most music that isn't about stupid shit.
> 
> Owl City is actually pretty decent. I don't exclusively like hipster trash, but it's a pretty good album, decently upbeat, and he actually has a voice I can hear over the music and decipher what he's saying.
> 
> ...



I just think its terrible, its like everything bad in music nowadays added in one album. All the shitty pop, all the shitty catchy music, the catchy words, and on top of that the guy wants to be hugged by 1,000 fireflies. Thats just terrible, I can't believe any guy would ever write about that... but thats just my opinion.

As for Agalloch, they are amazing, I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dead Winter Days is amazing!


----------



## Jaems (Dec 18, 2009)

When you say that the Backstreet Boys are better than Tokio Hotel or Paramore or FUCKING Nickelback, that doesn't change the fact that they all make bad music.

For the most part, pop music is uninteresting.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

listen to B.F.M.V


----------



## freestyle_monsta (Dec 23, 2009)

I swear B.F.M.v is awesum no doubt.If u guys like trash metal u should listen to Slipknot.By the way do any of u guys like rap music?


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 28, 2009)

freestyle_monsta said:
			
		

> I swear B.F.M.v is awesum no doubt.If u guys like trash metal u should listen to Slipknot.By the way do any of u guys like rap music?


As a matter of fact...I Hate Rap music.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 28, 2009)

It's not so much the music associated with rap but its the people who generally listen to it that bugs me (Not that the music is that good anyway).

Currently listening to The Killers and Passion Pit. Highly recommend Passion Pit for people looking for something a little different.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 28, 2009)

Megane said:
			
		

> driverzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut, grunge depressing? So what, a few singers killed themself, so the music is depressing?


----------

